# DOS 5.0....(NO windows installed)....Compatability Question



## Virgo17th (Aug 10, 2004)

My Aunt still uses a 386 computer with DOS 5.0 installed. 

She had an Epson 3250 printer, and it broke. She is looking for a replacement. I have a few old printers, but I don't know if they will be compatible, if they require a drive, she can't use it. I have:

Okidata Microline 292
IBM Proprinter X24
Tobshiba 3 in 1 printer P341
Apple A9M0303
HP Desk Jet Plus, 500,500C,520,560c,& writer.

How can I tell if these printers will work for her? She lives about 40 miles away, I don't want to lug each printer back and forth. 
~~Any Idea where I could get info?~~

She uses a program called "PCTOOLS" as her word processor, it's plain vanilla. She mentioned something about "ascii", and her old Epson 3250 is s 24 pin dot matrix......I'm not completly familuar with this old stuff, but I would appreciate any help!!!! :bgrin:


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

If my memory serves correctly, the ibm proprinter x24 is dot matrix. This should be a good match without problem. 

That printer might already be listed under her program.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

We used to use the Okidata Microline 292 on our DOS system back in the day.


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

DOS 5.0 eh? Hmm, those were the days. Run a search on Google. I think I saw a free, legal download of DOS 6.22. As far as compatibility that pro printer should work real fine. Make sure you have DOS drivers.


----------

